# Rest In Pieces Volume 5



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, it is hard to keep up with these! Love the cover art on this one.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes! thank you so much - your comps are great! I'll have something to enjoy after work tomorrow!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There was some discussion about this series a while back and I'm bumping it since the link still works.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There was some discussion about this series a while back and I'm bumping it since the link still works.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

*Track list*

Added a track list for Volume 5.


----------

